# RUSSIAN MANUALS



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2019)

Instead of posting these all over the place as there is quite a variety, I'll post them here. I would like to thank 
B
 bdemin
for his immense help with the translations. First up...

Airplanes: Textbook for technical schools of VVS RKKA 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2019)

Bomb Throwing: Textbook for schools and classes of Military Air Forces of RKKA 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 28, 2019)

You have obviously struck the mother lode of Russian manuals and it will be interesting to see what follows. I like those two bomb sights - very different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2019)

I may or may not have uploaded some of these elsewhere but can't remember where so bear with me. This one is kinda self explanatory...I hope. You inherited an Mi-4 helicopter and don't know how to fly it..........say no more.

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2019)

Great stuff Geo


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2019)

"Air Combat" 1942


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2019)

"Album of Military Aircraft and Jet Projectiles of USA, Great Britain, Canada, France and Sweden" 1956


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yak-1 aircraft. Technical description. Book 2. State Military Publisher of People's Comissariat of Defence. 1942. The second volume is concerning the airframe structure, powerplant, electrical, radio, pneumatic and oxygen systems. Maybe I have Book 1, maybe I don't....I dunno yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

The UT-2M aircraft powered by M-11D engine. Technial description, maintenance and repair manual 1945 Publisher: State publisher of Military Industry






L'aviation militaire de 1919 à 1939​


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Pilot's instruction on handling and flying technique for Tu-2 aircraft powered by two ASh-82FN engines. 1945.
Publisher: Leningrad Air Force Academy


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Navigation Service in Aviation 1948 Publisher: Voenizdat


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 11, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> The Navigation Service in Aviation 1948 Publisher: Voenizdat


These manuals are an incredible contribution!

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tactical Signs - 1942 Published by Quartermaster Academy of Red Army


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

The Firearms - 1935 Publisher: Military Publisher of People's Commissariat of Defence 

Personal firearms (it means firearms used by individual soldier), Firearms of Rifle Platoon (firearms used by a group of soldiers), Firearms of Machine Gun Platoon and Company


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

The Means for Anti-Submarine Combat - 1940 Author: Travinichev A.N., Captain of the 2-nd Rank. Publisher: State Naval Publisher, of People's Comissariat of Naval Forces


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Flying Flea *Aviette - 1936 Author: Mignet A. Publisher: The Department of Scientific and Technical Information of People's Comissariat of Heavy Industry 

This is a shortened Russian translation of a well-known book by Andre Mignet – how to build a simple aviette “Pou-Du-Ciel”. The translation was performed by M. Gurevich – later he become a second designer-in-chef of “MIG” design bureau (i.e. MiG: “Mikoyan and Gurevich” 


*"Aviette" - a very small and light aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Membranous Aircraft Navigation and Pilot Instruments - 1947 Authors: Fridlender G.O., Mayorov O.A. Publisher: Airforce Academy 

This is a textbook for pilots and engineer students. Brief theoretical and technical descriptions of membranous aircraft instruments (i.e. altimeters, airspeed indicators etc.) are presented. Once again I would like to thank*
B
 bdemin
*for taking the time and helping me with the proper translations


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 23, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> The Firearms - 1935 Publisher: Military Publisher of People's Commissariat of Defence
> 
> Personal firearms (it means firearms used by individual soldier), Firearms of Rifle Platoon (firearms used by a group of soldiers), Firearms of Machine Gun Platoon and Company



Nice cutaways


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

The Reference Data on the Aircraft Engines - 1943 Publisher: State Publisher of the Ministry of Defence Industry 
This is a handbook covered data for a number of aircraft piston engines, used by soviet air forces. A number of soviet-built and foreign engines are included.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

The Poland and Rumanian Aircraft Profiles - This is a album of aircraft pictures for recognition of foreign aircrafts for ground observers

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

The Report on the Comparative Tests of Imported and Captured Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Can't thank you enough for adding to the knowledge bank. 
I sent a link to a gentleman who does translations Russian to English translations for aerospace and military publishers, and I'm not sure he appreciates what a gold mine you're creating. 

My sincere thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

I just wish I remembered where I got them from. There are many from the '50s up that I'm not posting and deleted due to modern copy right laws


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

"The Reference Information on the Air Forces” 2nd Edition - 1935 Publisher: State Military Publisher. Alekseev M., Batashev M., Malinovskii P 
This is a handbook on the military aviation, its organization, types of military aircrafts, air fields construction, communication etc. So, a lot of information for the beginner.
I cut this down into 4 parts as it is a large file(424pgs.) and I can't remember the maximum size for the forum


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

Pt.2


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 28, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I just wish I remembered where I got them from. There are many from the '50s up that I'm not posting and deleted due to modern copy right laws



I would not rush to delete the newer ones until you can find out what the Russian copyright laws are.

In US all military pubs are open slather unless they are marked restricted (or similar) and the aircraft is in service.

In NZ you can copy almost anything if you have made an effort to obtain a legal copy. (I will get a photo of the source asap and post).

Someone in this forum must have Russian connections that know what the Russian copyright laws are or alternatively I would suggest contacting the Polish Aviation Museum Cracow

They will know as they publish manuals for the MiG-21 from 1982. Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

Did some trolling around and there's a Russian copyright act dated 1993 an it says official documents are exempt. There's a lot of hereforafters and whereins after this but I never saw the words "official documents" afterwards.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2019)

"Aeronautics" - 1940. Publisher: Military Publisher of People's Commissariat of Defence . Authors: Polozov N.P., Sorokin M.A. 

"The title translation is not fully adequate. Aeronautics in Russian means any type of aerial navigation. Title of this book means the aerial flight by lighter-than-air aircrafts, i.e. airships, free and captive balloons. I can not find any adequate single-word term in English, “Aeronautics” seems to me as most close case. The book describes the history of aeronautics and describes in general technical aspects of it"


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2019)

“Yak-1. The Album of Main Blueprints and Schematics. Construction, Powerplant and Repairing” - 1943 Publisher: Leningrad Air Force Academy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2019)

“The Air Armament of Germany” - 1935 Publisher: State Military Publisher. Authors: Burche E.F., Velizhev A.A., Vladimirov M.A. 
Subtitle (on the second page of the book): “History, techniques, cadres, current state and capabilities” 
The book describes the modern state of Germany Air forces armament for the middle of 1930s


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 11, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> "Aeronautics" - 1940. Publisher: Military Publisher of People's Commissariat of Defence . Authors: Polozov N.P., Sorokin M.A.
> 
> "The title translation is not fully adequate. Aeronautics in Russian means any type of aerial navigation. Title of this book means the aerial flight by lighter-than-air aircrafts, i.e. airships, free and captive balloons. I can not find any adequate single-word term in English, “Aeronautics” seems to me as most close case. The book describes the history of aeronautics and describes in general technical aspects of it"



I think the word you are seeking is aerostat. That is a lighter than air aircraft that gains its lift through the use of a buoyant gas. Aerostats include unpowered balloons and powered airships. A balloon may be free-flying or tethered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2019)

"The Organization and Combat Employment of Naval Aviation"-1929 Publisher: State Publisher the Department of Military Literature. Authors: Khanov A. Musselius B

The book describes the contemporary views on the subject, including bombing, torpedo attacks, airfield organization and service


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)

"The Handbook on the German Artillery Ammunition Components" - 1943 Publisher: State Publisher of the Ministry of Defence Industry. Large file so its in two parts


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)

“The Handbook of Artillery Ammunition of Former German Army” - *1916 *Publisher: Military publisher of the Ministry of Armed Forces of Soviet Union


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

“Electrical Ignition in Aircraft Engines” - 1948 Publisher: Leningrad Air Force Academy. Authors: Bagramov S.E., Starodubtsev S.V.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

“Handbook on the Foreign Aircraft” - 1938 Publisher: TsAGI (Tsentral Aero- and Hydrodynamic Institute) In two parts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

“Handbook on the Foreign Aircraft” - 1940 Publisher: TsAGI (Tsentral Aero- and Hydrodynamic Institute)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

“Handbook on the Foreign Aircraft 1941-1946” - 1947 Publisher: Bureau of New Technique

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

“Uniforms and Insignia of Soviet Army 1918 – 1958”


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

“Ground American and British Radar Stations” - 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks Geo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 16, 2019)

As always there is some gold in them there files

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Your efforts are sincerely appreciated!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks guys. The end is coming soon I'm afraid. About 20 or so left to convert and if relevant, posted


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks guys. The end is coming soon I'm afraid. About 20 or so left to convert and if relevant, posted








(Retrieved from offshore wordpress.)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 16, 2019)

From Geo's Russian manual download in #42 above - anyone recognise it?






(Edit - possibly the DC-5 for the top left artist's drawing - but the silhouette is very different.)


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 17, 2019)

I would say DC-5 though the landing gear is wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2019)

Graeme said:


> From Geo's Russian manual download in #42 above - anyone recognise it?
> 
> View attachment 561027
> 
> ...


Silhouette canopy reminds me early USSR jets


----------



## henkypenky (Nov 22, 2019)

Many thanks for these lovely manuals, greatly apriciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2019)

"Aircraft Instruments" - 1941. Publisher: OboronGIZ (State Publishe of Defense) Authors: Braslavkii D.A., Logunov S.S. 

This is a very good textbook on the aircraft instruments. This scan presents the second edition of the book. The first edition was published in 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2019)

“Tactics in combat examples. Aircraft regiment” - 1985. Publisher: Voenizdat 
This is a historical overview of the Air Force tactics during Great Patriotic war (1941 – 1945)


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2019)

“The U-2 aircraft -The Textbook for the Flight Schools ” - 1939. Publisher: State Publisher of the People’s Commissariat of Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2019)

“The Orders of the People's Commissar of Defence. 21 June 1941 – 1942" - 1997. Publisher: TERRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## eagledad (Nov 23, 2019)

Fubar57,

Thank you so much for all of these publications.

Eagledad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2019)

A bit off topic...
“Manual on the Technical Handling and Servicing of Mk-III “Valentine” Tank” - 1944. Publisher: State Publisher of the People’s Commissariat of Defence 
This is a Russian technical manual for the British Mk-III infantry tank. These tanks were supplied to the Soviet Union under lend-lease agreement. I was unaware the British supplied the Russians with tanks.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 23, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> I would say DC-5 though the landing gear is wrong
> 
> View attachment 561117
> 
> View attachment 561118


The a/c from the Russian manual is a *Douglas ATA-A1 Skybus *- the Rusian title says "Douglas Skybus" only.
It is this one:













It's a paper design only.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2019)

Very nice Yves


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 23, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice Yves


Thanks! 
I've seen this project previously in the _Secret projects forum_ - one must be a member to see the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 23, 2019)

CATCH 22 said:


> The a/c from the Russian manual is a *Douglas ATA-A1 Skybus *- the Rusian title says "Douglas Skybus" only.
> It is this one:
> It's a paper design only.



Good work CATCH 22. It is always good to learn of a new type.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2019)

“The year 1941. Book One” - 1998.

This is a collection of different historical documents concerning the 1941 – the year of the beginning of Great Patriotic war. These documents were selected by a collective of civil and military historians


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Nov 24, 2019)

Here is something I found. Probably from the same place you found your Russian manuals.

- Ivan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello Fubar57,

The problem with these documents is that a bunch are DJVU and a bunch are probably copyrighted books.
I went through the ones I found and renamed them to what I believed they were with the help of Google Translate and my very limited and very rusty Russian from college, so if I accidentally upload something you did earlier, please let me know.

Some of the manuals I found probably don't belong all lumped into one general Russian thread either. Some are actually scans of German manuals or about non-Russian equipment.

- Ivan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2019)

I've posted the government documents which, according to my searches, are open source as they are in most of the countries. I think the 2-3 more modern books I posted were made up from government documents. There are a ton of books that were printed after the war that I never included as Russian copyright gets sketchy (to me) for non-government documents. All my translations in this thread came from a Russian member 
B
 bdemin
who very kindly to the time to translate the covers. If they were printed in Russian I posted them.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Dec 1, 2019)

The Soviets seem to be obsessed with the "Tигр" Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2019)

This is it, the final four; all tank manuals. I am forever grateful to 
B
 bdemin
for taking the time to translate the covers for me. 

"The Self-propelled Gun Su-100" - 1948. Publisher: Military publisher of the Ministry of armed forces of the Soviet Union 

This is a handbook and technical service manual for 100-mm self-propelled gun (tank destroyer) on the T-34 track base


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2019)

"M4-A2 tank. Manual" - 1945. Publisher: State Publisher of the People’s Commissariat of Defence 

This is a manual for American M4-A2 medium tank. A number of these tanks were supplied under lend-lease agreement. Some of them were powered by diesel engines, which later were installed on the SchE-2 cargo aircraft


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2019)

"The 45-mm Anti-tank Gun, Model of 1942 Year" - 1953 Publisher: Military publisher of the Ministry of Defence of Soviet Union 

This is a handbook and manual for the famous anti-tank gun. Until the 1943 it was the mainstay of the anti-tank artillery of Soviet Army. In the 1942 and later it was replaced by more powerful ZIS-2 gun.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2019)

"The Self-propelled Artillery Carriages ISU-152K and ISU-152M. Part One. Technical description"


----------

